# Calling all journalists!



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear All,

I have recently taken up the role of Editor of the magazine sent out to ISSUE (National Fertility Association) members. If anyone would like to contribute an article to the magazine on any aspect of infertility please conatct me either via this website or my email which is [email protected]

Please note that ISSUE is a charity and therefore I will not be able to pay any fees for material sent for publication.

Regards,

Peter


----------

